# SPN Gallery Latest Uploads/Updates



## etinder (Dec 22, 2004)

*Gallery*

Guys!

added few of my favourite paintings in the gallery

enjoy


----------



## Arvind (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: Gallery*

Those are good  

Esp., I like the ocean/rock kind of pics, they rock!


----------



## etinder (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: Gallery*

thanks veer


----------



## drkhalsa (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: Gallery*

dear singhji
i dont know what gallery you are talking about 
can you please tell me :{-


----------



## etinder (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: Gallery*

jatinder veer

below the main control panel of SPN where u have the buttons for
HOME COMMUNITY KIRTAN 
.....VENTURE INTO A FASCINATING.......

you will find 
MEMBERS GALLERY RECOMMEND US WEB DIRECTORY SERVICES TOPSITES GUESTBOOK

click on member's gallery and guest book respectievely
they have been updated
or click on the following link
http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/membergallery/index.php

regards
gurufateh


----------



## Neutral Singh (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Gallery*

wohooooooooo !! wonderful start to SPN Gallery !! Thanks etinder ji for this lovely collection... let them coming !! Let us make SPN Gallery one of the best galleries on the WWW !!

Enjoy !!!!!!!!


----------



## etinder (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Gallery*

thanx aman veer

but i cant upload pictures in famous artists sections and gurudwaras
so you please transfer them
and also tell me how to upload in those sections too
gurufateh


----------



## Neutral Singh (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Gallery*

Ooops!! it was my mistake... did not grant general access permissions... now restored !! i am waiting etinder ji and everybody else... please do contribute ... :icecream: :ice:


----------



## Neutral Singh (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Gallery*

You all are so lazy... :advocate:

Anyways, i have added some snaps of Gurmastak Singh (my baby no. 1  ) under memorable moments section in the member's gallery... 

Please do contribue to the members gallery section also... its really very simple. 
Just post under any section in the members gallery anything like a scenery or a photo that cought your imagination and you would like to share with us. :ice: 

Enjoy !!


----------



## Arvind (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Gallery*

Baby no. 1... wow, great pics. I am tempted to load more pics in the section


----------



## Prabjyot Kaur (Jan 10, 2005)

Aman Virji,
Baby #1 is so cute. Waheguru bless him.

How can I edit the title of the pic that I uploaded....ooops...typo


----------



## Neutral Singh (Jan 10, 2005)

wow !! lovely smile in that photo, bhen ji !! thanks a lot for your blessings... 


We will try to open the option to edit the comments. Dear all, please use this thread to let us know that you have shared something in the gallery.

Thanks for taking the initiative, Bhen Ji

Arvind ji, we are waiting for your action !!

Enjoy !!
Best Regards


----------



## Arvind (Jan 11, 2005)

O tussi te barree sohni pic la layee GMS de naal ... wow... 

really pushing me .. eh! lol


----------



## Neutral Singh (Jan 12, 2005)

hmmmmm... tinku !! 

Arvind ji, your present avatar is taken from quite far and we can not see the cutie pie clearly... would you mind doing the needful...

Regards


----------

